# Corsair Hydro Hx0 mit 140mm Radiator geplant ?



## Ryle (26. März 2012)

Hi,
um es kurz zu fassen:

Ich wollte fragen ob man bei Corsair eventuell auch eine Hydro Serie mit 140mm Radiator plant.

Die meisten Gehäuse setzen inzwischen auf 140mm Montagemöglichkeiten im Deckel, hinten oder auch im Seitenteil und somit würde sich das ja anbieten, da man etwas mehr Leistung und/oder einen geringeren Geräuschpegel erzielen würde.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

No Comment 

Sorry für die viel zu späte Antwort!

Wir entwickeln weitere Hydro Systeme, aber welche sind derzeit nicht bekannt


----------

